# grosse légume de Macédoine



## Marlluna

Hola a todos. 
Tengo problemas para traducir esta expresión, dentro del siguiente texto: "...Ça aurait pu être une grosse légume de Macédoine, enfin un type de ces coins-là"

¿A alguien se le ocurre cómo? Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

"Une grosse légume" (en femenino...) es "un pez gordo", una persona importante.
Une "macédoine " de légumes (en minúscula) es "ensaladilla rusa"
Y Macédoine co mayúscula, un país, por supuesto
y entre los tres, un juego de palabras ....


----------



## Marlluna

Muy bien, Paquit&. Lo has entendido perfectamente. No esperaba menos de ti. Pues... juguemos... 
Podríamos poner, por ejemplo, un nombre de receta de cocina con referencia geográfica a país eslavo.
O bien encontrar un animal típico de esa zona que funcionara también para calificar a alguien. Ya sé que "grosse légume" es "pez gordo" pero en mi texto eso es secundario.

¿Quién se atreve?


----------



## Marcelot

¿Un lobo de los Balcanes?


----------



## Marlluna

¿Se dice, eso de "lobo de los Balcanes"? ¿Con qué significado?


----------



## Marcelot

No, no es que se oiga por las calles de Sevilla .
Pero bueno, uno hace lo que puede .

Si hubiese sido tan facil encontrar algo, ya lo habríamos hecho .

Simplemente, como tú hablabas de un animal, pensé en los países eslavos y se me ocurrió proponerte "lobo" u "oso".
El lobo da la idea de alguien peligroso.

Te copio unas definiciones del DRAE:

*lobos de una camada.*
*1. *m. pl. coloq. Personas que por tener unos mismos intereses o inclinaciones no se hacen daño unas a otras. U. m. en sent. peyor.

*esperar del lobo **carne.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Esperar algo de quien lo quiere todo para sí.

*carne de lobo.*
*1. *f. Cosa que se exhibe u ostenta para atraer o recompensar el favor de los demás.

Lobeznos saludos , a ver si se nos ocurre algo mejor...


----------



## Paciente

A mí sólo se me ocurre el oso pardo esloveno... jejej


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No sé si *lobo estepario* te vale, *Marlluna* (ya sé que la estepa pilla un poco lejos, pero podría pasar...).


----------



## Marlluna

Jo! He enviado un mensaje y no se ha publicado. ¿qué habrá pasado? Lo vuelvo a escribir, espero que no salga doble...

Os agradezco vuestro tiempo. Ya sé que es difícil, pero muchas gracias porque al final seguro que sale algo que valga la pena.

Me vale oso o lobo, es igual; pero lo importante es que pueda funcionar también como calificativo para una persona. Lo de lobo estepario iría perfecto, pero como bien dice Víctor queda un poco lejitos... De todos modos, es una opción que consideraré. 

Por cierto, habéis oído hablar de "halcón serbio, de los balcanes" o algo así?

Saludos,
Marlluna


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Y jugando con el pez y el río?

Un pez gordo de Río. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Quedaría genial si Río de Janeiro estuviera en la zona geográfica de la que se trata. Pero es muy bueno, Gévy!!


----------



## Paquita

Estaba pensando en algo como "pez gordo de los balcanes", o "del báltico" buscando una relación con el caviar ...tengo que buscar dónde se cría ése
bien mirado es del Caspio...

edit : o del mar Negro


----------



## Paciente

¿qué te parece, para restituir el tono humorístico, "tiburón del Danubio"?


----------



## Marcelot

Que me gusta un tiburón del Danubio... (además son seres civilizados que no comen plantas ).

Pero... yo pregunto, así, en plan graciosillo, ¿el texto es humorístico?
Ni de eso me había dado cuenta .

Bueno... ¡me lanzo!

Sí, Marlluna, conocía los halcones serbios.
Otros bichos de la zona: los rebecos de los Balcanes y, por supuesto, los osos pardos, que creo que son los más conocidos.

Saludos balcanizados .


----------



## Marlluna

También a mí me ha encantado lo de "tiburón" Recordad, que había de ser una expresión con la que poder adjetivar a una persona. Y en el DRAE encuentro:


_Persona que adquiere de forma solapada un número suficientemente importante de acciones en un banco o sociedad mercantil para lograr cierto control sobre ellos / . Persona ambiciosa que a menudo actúa sin escrúpulos y solapadamente._

_Además, inspirada por Paquita, y como lo del caviar no lo veía claro, he pensado en "joyero del báltico". El báltico es rico en ámbar, pero además es muy corriente en las agencias de viajes un circuito por Lituania, Estonia y Letonia que llaman "las joyas del Báltico"_

_¿Qué os parecen estas nuevas digresiones?_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,



> Quedaría genial si Río de Janeiro estuviera en la zona geográfica de la que se trata.





> _"joyero del báltico"_


¿En qué quedamos? ¿Es importante o no respetar la alusión a la zona geográfica?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Mujer, más o menos. ¡Es que Río de Janeiro está en América!  Aquí lo ideal sería el mundo eslavo, pero haremos lo que se pueda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marlluna said:


> Además, inspirada por Paquita, y como lo del caviar no lo veía claro, he pensado en "joyero del báltico".
> ¿Qué os parecen estas nuevas digresiones?


 
Pues, aunque creo ser un hombre flexible, estas disgresiones me desconciertan un poco. Verás, de la macedonia pasamos a los peces gordos y a los lobos esteparios. Ahora, de repente, nos sales con un joyero del báltico. 
Esto es demasiado para un hombre sencillo. Lo siento, pero abandono.


----------



## Marcelot

*Esto es demasiado para un hombre sencillo. Lo siento, pero abandono*.

¡Bravo Víctor!
¡Yo también abandono en nombre de todos los vegetales del foro!
Es que... chicas... Martine, léete todo el hilo, muje', que lo de Río era un delirio de alguien que todos queremos, pero que tampoco se había leído todos los mensajes...

A mí me gusta lo de tiburón (ya lo he dicho pero lo repito, por si las moscas).

Venga, otra: un lobo de los Cárpatos .

No, que uno tiene sus recursos .


----------



## Marlluna

Buenos días a todos.

Me da pena que haya malentendidos, sobre todo con vosotros, que me habéis ayudado tanto a ver un gran número de posibilidades donde yo sólo veía una o dos. 
A ver, la traducción es difícil porque se trata de hacer un juego de palabras y a veces se pierden cosas por el camino. Mi frase era: 
"...Ça aurait pu être une grosse légume de Macédoine, enfin un type de ces coins-là"
Yo pedí:

"encontrar un animal típico de esa zona que funcionara también para calificar a alguien"
"lo importante es que pueda funcionar también como calificativo para una persona. Lo de lobo estepario iría perfecto, pero como bien dice Víctor queda un poco lejitos... De todos modos, es una opción que consideraré"

Lo del "joyero del Báltico" no es la mejor opción. Se me ocurrió por lo de pez gordo = rico = joyas. El Báltico no es exactamente mi zona, ni "el lobo estepario" de Víctor (que me encanta), pero tampoco está tan lejos como Río de Janeiro. De todas formas, bastó con que Gévy hablara de Río para que surgiera el "tiburón del Danubio", por la que supongo que me decantaré. 

En fin, que muchas gracias a todos y que lamento una vez más esos malentendidos. Pido perdón si no me he explicado bien.

Bonne journée!
Marlluna


----------



## Marcelot

Marlluna: No te disculpes, que no ha habido malentendidos, es que somos seres de sangre o savia caliente (según las especies ).

Mando públicamente un mimo de pétalos a todos los compis que han y siguen participando en este hilo, sobre todo a nuestras moderadoras preferidas: Gévy y Martine .

Nueva propuesta: una piraña del Mar Negro, o mejor: ¡del Mar Caspio!

Saludos de fragantes aguas .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



Marcelot said:


> Marlluna: No te disculpes, que no ha habido malentendidos, .



Tan sólo nuestro afán de llegar al meollo.

En el hilo "contexto" está este apartado:


> el *país de destino *de la traducción


 que quizá te ayude a decidirte. Pienso que que si el texto está destinado a Europa es importante respetar las zonas geográficas. Si la proyección es mundial... al fin y al cabo los Balcanes y los países bálticos están en Europa (y Europa es muy chiquitita vista desde otros continentes)

Entre todas las propuestas de nuestros amigos haría una mezcla:
- _pez gordo del Danubio_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias Marcelot por tus agradables palabras.
Gracias Martine por tu colaboración. El texto está previsto que se publique en España.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> - _pez gordo del Danubio_



La idea es buena pero el nombre del Danubio se asocia más bien a Viena, a los Strauss, a los valses, al concierto de año nuevo y a los amores románticos...

Creo que una variante interesante, *Marlluna*, podría ser *pez gordo del Volga.*


----------



## Marcelot

¡Hola Víctor !

Qué curioso, un pez gordo del Volga suena a pez más gordo que del Danubio. No sé, suena a pez que le gusta el vodka .

Añado algo: No sé a qué público esté destinado, pero creo que mucha gente no sabrá dónde está el Volga, pero a mí me gusta más.

Parece que a nadie le ha gustado mi idea de _piraña_ , os aseguro que mi _piraña_ puede ser del Danubio o del Volga .

Otra propuesta: Un voraz ballenato del Mar de Azov (y los que no sabían dónde estaba el Volga...).

Ebrio de néctar, os saludo .


----------

